# ExFJ



## autoplaybook (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey folks,

So my MBTI results have me as an ESFJ. I'm a male. But some of the characteristics described don't quite seem to fit me. Most like a glove. But about as many from ENFJ do, too. 

According to everything I've read, if I'm an ESFJ, I should be a pretty controlling person. But I have an almost debilitating amount of empathy that makes the idea of controlling people (other than myself) abhorrent. I'm not terribly decisive, either . 

ESFJ's should be pretty status-conscious, as well. But I can easily see the faults in people of higher status, and see the virtues in people of lower status.

My best, closest friends are all ENFPs or INFPs. The latter seeming a bit odd, since I only share one letter in common, if my ES*F*J status fits.

On the Cognitive Function test, I got ENFJ as a result.

I have a very hard time figuring out if I'm more sensing or intuitive. Always have. Am I so good at observing that it seems like intuition, or am I just intuiting things and then finding sensory justification for them?

Anyone have any thoughts about this?


----------



## phantom_cat (Jan 1, 2011)

learn the cognitive processes that make up each of those types.

ESFJ-Fe Si Ne Ti
ENFJ-Fe Ni Se Ti

the difference is Si and Ne OR Ni and Se. I'm guessing ESFJ, because "I'm not terribly decisive, either".


----------



## autoplaybook (Jun 18, 2011)

I think you're right. Thank you!


----------

